# richfaces Datatable horizontal ausgeben



## schlumsch (12. Sep 2008)

Hallo, kann mir jemand sagen wie ich es in meinem xhtml-file
hinbekomme, die dataTable horizontal auszurichten, also quasi sollen die Bilder nebeneinander und nicht untereinander erscheinen. Danke schonmal & lg




```
<rich:panel style="border:3px solid #DDFFCC; border-top-width:0px;">
                        
           <rich:dataTable width="100%" value="#{Bean.starRenderList}" var="starItem">
           <rich:column breakBefore="false">
           <h:graphicImage value="http://www.schlumsch.eu/e2e/star.gif" styleClass="star" rendered="#{starItem == 2}"/>
           <h:graphicImage value="http://www.schlumsch.eu/e2e/starhalf.gif" styleClass="star" rendered="#{starItem == 1}"/>
           <h:graphicImage value="http://www.schlumsch.eu/e2e/stargray.gif" styleClass="star" rendered="#{starItem == 0}"/>
      </rich:column>
      </rich:dataTable>
 </rich:panel>
```


----------



## maki (12. Sep 2008)

Mach doch jedes Bild in ein rich:column Tag.


----------



## Guest (15. Sep 2008)

...da passiert genau das gleiche, alöles untereinander...


----------

